# Blessed Is The Brian



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Just laughed myself to tears watching the legend that is Brian Blessed hosting Have i got news for you.

Got to be one of the best ever...the man is just plain Bonkers.....

Long may he live to entertain us.......BELLLLLOWWWWWWWW!!!

Keith


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Just laughed myself to tears watching the legend that is Brian Blessed hosting Have i got news for you.
> 
> Got to be one of the best ever...the man is just plain Bonkers.....
> 
> ...


Me too - A truely classic episode :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I saw that too, he was good wasn't he?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Managed to catch that myself, the blokes a genius :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Waaaa, I missed it :cry2: :wallbash: :taz:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mach you can eiter watch it on BBC iplayer, or catch Have I Got a Bit More News for You on BBC 2 tomorrow at 22:00... well worth it IMO


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Waaaa, I missed it :cry2: :wallbash: :taz:


Mac, it's repeated on BBC2 at 10pm on Saturday.

A.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Waaaa, I missed it :cry2: :wallbash: :taz:
> ...


Thanks, I`ll remember to watch it :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Brilliant, he is absolutely barking


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I loved the " What are you like when you are drunk? " comment at the end. :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

GORDON'S ALIVE

:lol:


----------

